# Anyone here carry a Glock 19 as their CCW?



## TurtlePower (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm beginning to shop for my first handgun and after going to the range for a birthday four months ago, I'm leaning toward the Glock 19, but it does seem a little big for CC.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 14, 2010)

G27 here.


----------



## TurtlePower (Jan 14, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> G27 here.



I thought about going for the 26, but I want a light rail as this will double as a home defense gun.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 14, 2010)

I carry a Glock 19 99% of the time.  I'm not a big guy but I don't find it to be too big at all.  I have no problem concealing it while wearing a t-shirt and shorts in the summer time.  It just disappears with a good IWB holster.

I think a solid argument can be made that the G19 is quite possibly the best all-around pistol on the market.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 14, 2010)

Glock 26 here. In fact it's been worked over by Bowie Tactical Concepts. Real good grip reduction.

So if you want to pack that 19, or 23, or 32 Glock, think about that. Makes it a bit smaller in the grip and much better hold.

They look like this:

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1249141

Look down to the 26 shown. But mine has Hinnie sights and the grip has a 'U' cut out so I can grip the mag and rip it out if need be. Oh, and notice the hook on the front of the trigger guard has been taken off. So has mine! And it's releaved under the trigger where it rubs your middle finger.

This can be done to a 19/23/32 also! I'm thinking about getting my Glock 23 done like my 26!

Deaf


----------



## Tames D (Jan 14, 2010)

Glock 19 for a long time. Now Glock 27. I love it!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 14, 2010)

If it's for me, it's a 23. I've had a Glock 23 for a few years now. Feels good, shoots good.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 14, 2010)

G26 for me.  I really lie the 19, but the 26 conceals better because of the shorter grip.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 14, 2010)

The Glock 19 isn't difficult to CCW at all.  I carry a Glock 23 quite often (same size), quite comfortably.  

The key here, is getting a good quality holster, and a good, strong, stiff leather belt that won't collapse.  

Right now, I use a combination of a Desantis Mini Slide, in addition to a custom made 1.5" wide, leather belt that I bought at a good gun show.  This rig disappears underneath an untucked shirt, or any kind of jacket.  Even an untucked short sleeved dress shirt worn over a T-shirt works great.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 15, 2010)

TurtlePower said:


> I'm beginning to shop for my first handgun and after going to the range for a birthday four months ago, I'm leaning toward the Glock 19, but it does seem a little big for CC.  What do you guys think?



GLOCK 26/27 will do you fine.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 15, 2010)

TurtlePower said:


> I thought about going for the 26, but I want a light rail as this will double as a home defense gun.



In that case the G19 is as small as it's going to get.

I carry a G22c as a duty weapon and a G27 as an off-duty carry weapon.

G19/23 is a compromise compact between the full-size and the sub-compact, so that sounds like what you're looking for.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 15, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Glock 26 here. In fact it's been worked over by Bowie Tactical Concepts. Real good grip reduction.
> 
> So if you want to pack that 19, or 23, or 32 Glock, think about that. Makes it a bit smaller in the grip and much better hold.
> 
> ...


 I have meant for a long time to send my G22c off to Bowie to have some work done, but have never gotten around to it.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a 1st generation Glock 19 with a light rail. I *love* that gun. I've carried it concealed on many occasions...in my britches (waistband and holster), in a purse, in a jacket pocket, in a fanny pack. Never any problems, except once it slipped out of the waistband of my pants and went down my pant leg. Hah!


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 15, 2010)

If you look at the actual specs on the Glock models between their 9mm/40s&w calibers you don't really gain/lose much size between the models.

The difference between their full size model and the compact model is about 1 inch shorter slide and about 1 1/4 inch shorter on the grip.  Most people I know, add a grip extender on it anyways so that makes it about only 1/2 shorter grip than the fullsize.  I think it's more of a psychological thing that it looks alot smaller.

I carry both the fullsize and the mid while off duty and don't notice a difference at all really.  Also, I have more control with the longer slide on it.


----------



## TurtlePower (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice/opinions.  



sgtmac_46 said:


> In that case the G19 is as small as it's going to get.
> 
> I carry a G22c as a duty weapon and a G27 as an off-duty carry weapon.
> 
> G19/23 is a compromise compact between the full-size and the sub-compact, so that sounds like what you're looking for.



Yeah, I'm just trying to decide whether it's doable as a CC, or if I should wait until I can get a dedicated CC gun and a dedicated HD gun.



Grenadier said:


> The Glock 19 isn't difficult to CCW at all.  I carry a Glock 23 quite often (same size), quite comfortably.
> 
> The key here, is getting a good quality holster, and a good, strong, stiff leather belt that won't collapse.
> 
> Right now, I use a combination of a Desantis Mini Slide, in addition to a custom made 1.5" wide, leather belt that I bought at a good gun show.  This rig disappears underneath an untucked shirt, or any kind of jacket.  Even an untucked short sleeved dress shirt worn over a T-shirt works great.



What's your opinion on the Crossbreed SuperTuck?


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 15, 2010)

TurtlePower said:


> What's your opinion on the Crossbreed SuperTuck?


 
It's actually a pretty good holster, with it being one of the more comfortable offerings out there (for IWB carry, anyways).  It's very adjustable, and can be arranged for each person's habits.  

As long as you don't mind buying larger waist sized pants, then it's a very functional, stable Kydex holster that does a good job of retaining the gun.  

I still prefer OWB carry, since I'm not one to buy larger pants.  

There are many other excellent high riding OWB choices, such as Mitch Rosen's Upper Limit Express (75 bucks, but well worth it).


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 15, 2010)

TurtlePower said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice/opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm just trying to decide whether it's doable as a CC, or if I should wait until I can get a dedicated CC gun and a dedicated HD gun.



I don't think you'll regret buying the 19...I know a ton of guys who carry the 19/23 (I prefer the 19) year-round w/o any concealment issues.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

TurtlePower,

How about going to a shop and seeing if the 19 will work for you under a T-shirt? And if they have one, try a Glock 26 to.

That way you will know what works and doesn't. All of 'em will work with a coat, but it's the T-shirt that's tough, especially in the appendix position.

Deaf


----------



## TurtlePower (Jan 15, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> TurtlePower,
> 
> How about going to a shop and seeing if the 19 will work for you under a T-shirt? And if they have one, try a Glock 26 to.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I live in FL, so I'm not gonna be wearing jackets, lol.  I might do that, I just don't know if I feel comfortable asking if I can hide a $600 worth of merchandise down my pants!


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 15, 2010)

While I own Glocks, I have experience with 1911's too and there is something to be said for the flat single stack profile and CCW.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

TurtlePower said:


> Yeah, I live in FL, so I'm not gonna be wearing jackets, lol. I might do that, I just don't know if I feel comfortable asking if I can hide a $600 worth of merchandise down my pants!


 
Don't worry. At gunshops they know why you are buying the gun! Don't be shy. And for good holsters, forget 'Uncle Mikes' or Fobus.

Think FIST, or Comp-Tac, or Blade-Tec. You can google the names and come up with the websits. Google for 'FIST holsters" or such.

Such as these make serious holsters and gear.

Deaf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 16, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> While I own Glocks, I have experience with 1911's too and there is something to be said for the flat single stack profile and CCW.



I'm the same way.  I own a wonderful Nighthawk Custom Talon 5" 1911 that is uber-accurate and reliable.......BUT because I carry a G22C on-duty (with a G27 backup), I carry a G22C off-duty (and rarely the G27).

I am a loyal and firm believer in the 'Dance with the one that brought you, and ONLY the one that brought you' school of pistol shooting.......meaning I only seriously shoot one handgun (despite owning over a dozen), and I try to shoot it well.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jan 17, 2010)

I CC a glock 21 (full size 45) quite often and never been spotted/confronted for it.  I'm 6'1", 220lbs.  During summer I usually carry my glock 19.  I typically wear shirts a little loose, but not real baggy (XL's).  Get a good holster AND a good gun belt.  I'm a huge fan of the wilderness ring belt with the polymer insert.  I know others prefer the leather, but the wilderness is my fav.  

I prefer comp-tac holsters myself, the 2 o'clock is what I cc my 19 in now, I got the slide version and have even carried my glock 34 in it with no one the wiser.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 17, 2010)

Unless you dress in tight-fitting clothing on a regular basis, you won't have a problem hiding a compact (19/23/etc.), much less a sub-compact (26/27/etc.).
See post #11 of this thread http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64597&highlight=Companion&page=2

I'm a skinny little brat (5'10" 175 lbs, 31" waistline) and I don't have a problem...Even friends that not only know what I carry but how I carry it (type of holster and location) can't tell if I've got a weapon or not.

Most people over-think this stuff and convince themselves that "X" is too big to hide effectively.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 17, 2010)

I carry a Glock 22 .40 caliber all the time with no issues.  I am not a large individual either so a 19 would be doable with no problems.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 17, 2010)

TurtlePower said:


> Yeah, I live in FL, so I'm not gonna be wearing jackets, lol. I might do that, I just don't know if I feel comfortable asking if I can hide a $600 worth of merchandise down my pants!


 
During the swampy July and August here in AL, I use dress shorts, along with a t-shirt.  The gun goes on an outside the waistband holster, and I wear a short sleeved dress shirt over the t-shirt.  Not quite as comfortable as just a t-shirt, but it allows me to carry even a full sized Glock in hot weather.  

Of course, sometimes I'll simply use the S&W 442 J-frame revolver in a good pocket holster, but there are times where you would want that extra firepower...


----------



## Drac (Jan 17, 2010)

I cant say anything as I am packing my Sig P-226 until I can afford something smaller..


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 17, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> I'm a skinny little brat (5'10" 175 lbs, 31" waistline) and I don't have a problem...Even friends that not only know what I carry but how I carry it (type of holster and location) can't tell if I've got a weapon or not.


 
Ah, there's the reason Ken. You are thin. I'm 5'8", 175 and my waist is more like 34-36!

Not everyone has a thin waistline and many have 'love handles' to boot.

An IWB holster can be tough on those with love handles if behind-the-hip. And any gut will give problems with appendix carry.

But for those who want to pack compact to full sized guns I suggest you look in the mirror and see how much gut you can trade for gun! Lose 10 lbs might allow you to pack a larger roscoe without printing.

Deaf


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 17, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I carry a Glock 22 .40 caliber all the time with no issues.  I am not a large individual either so a 19 would be doable with no problems.


I can and have carried a Glock 22 concealed...  but I find it takes some adjustment in where you carry.  I prefer to carry concealed very close to where I carry openly, and a 27 fits better...  I figure if I'm in plainclothes, and going for a gun fast -- it's hitting the fan pretty bad, and muscle memory is going to send my hand down my right hip.


----------



## searcher (Jan 17, 2010)

I currently carry my G17 or G21sf, but I used to carry my G26.     I, myself, do not own a G19, but I have 6 members of my family that carry the G19.   3 of them are women.

So if you think its to big, I will disagree.


----------



## K831 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow... that's a lot of guys who don't have a problem with Glock ergo's. 

I don't carry a Glock, but I would recommend by way of holsters, both Comp-Tac and High Noon.

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/product_line.html

Good buddy carries a Glock 19 in a High noon holster with no problems. 
I carry my CZ in the "Alter Ego".

If you give thought to carry location, the right holster and the right clothes you can conceal a Glock 19.


----------

